# HK AVR7000



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Any idea what one is worth? Havent looked into it to hard other than it was $1700 originally. I picked one up and trying to decide if I should use it. Seems REALLY nice, dang thing weighs 47lbs.


----------



## RedMed427 (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd say 300. It's almost considered a collectors item. That's if it's in pristine condition of course. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

